# NetBeans; Anfängerfragen.insbesondere zur Main - Class



## SchnickSchnackSchnuck (3. Feb 2009)

Hallo, 

ich weiß, dass der Titel meiner Frage zunächst für Irritationen sorgen kann...Anfänger und NetBeans?!

 ???:L 

Dennoch hoffe ich, dass mir trotzdem geholfen wird.

Also, ich möchte einige Projekte aus einer Vorlesung nachvollziehen, in der Vorlesung selbst wird BlueJ verwendet. Mit BlueJ habe ich nun einige Projekte erfolgreich auch selbst nach- bzw. selbst erarbeitet und stelle mit Erschrecken fest, dass diese unter NetBeans nicht laufen!!

Es scheint daran zu liegen, dass keine Hauptklasse definiert wurde, also habe ich eine neues Projekt brav mit Main-Class erstellt. Nun läuft wieder alles, aber dennoch verwirrt mich

a) Warum muss ich bei NetBeans (anscheinend auch bei Eclipse) eine Main Class entwerfen und bei BlueJ nicht. 

    Bevor jetzt einige schimpfen, dass da "wieder jemand am Werk sein, der noch nie mit der Konsole gearbeitet hat und
    sich gleich an IDEs gemacht hat und nichts versteht." --> Ich habe mit der Konsole gearbeitet, aber da auch immer
    nur abgeschrieben...Und mir Gedanken nur um den Kern gemacht (z.B. einfache Berechnung). Es sei mir bitte   
    verziehen. 

b) In NetBeans wird immer ein "<code>package versuche; //versuche ist ein beipspielname" erstellt. Was soll
    denn dieses Package da?! Ich mein, aus Vererbungszwecken ist das bestimmt ganz nützlich. Aber eine solche
    automatische Erstellung gab es bei BlueJ nicht (soweit ich weiß auch nicht in Eclipse)

Wenn mir jemand helfen mag, wär ich dankbar 

Schönen Abend noch und Gruß,

Dan.


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Feb 2009)

SchnickSchnackSchnuck hat gesagt.:
			
		

> a) Warum muss ich bei NetBeans (anscheinend auch bei Eclipse) eine Main Class entwerfen und bei BlueJ nicht.


Musst du nicht, aber du musst eine Main-Class festlegen, damit NetBeans weiß, welche Klasse dein Programm startet - bzw. falls es mehrere Klassen mit main()-Methoden gibt, welche Klasse das Projekt ausführt.



			
				SchnickSchnackSchnuck hat gesagt.:
			
		

> b) In NetBeans wird immer ein "<code>package versuche; //versuche ist ein beipspielname" erstellt. Was soll
> denn dieses Package da?!


Alle Klassen im Default-Package eines Projektes zu sammeln, macht man einfach nicht. Das kann zu Namenskonflikten und/oder zu schlechter Übersicht führen. NetBeans erzeugt daher immer ein Package, das ist aber auch abschaltbar.


----------



## SchnickSchnackSchnuck (4. Feb 2009)

Na, das hilft mir schon mal weiter  

Vielen lieben Dank.

Gruß, Dan.


----------

